# Techn. Trails Raum Koblenz



## xyzHero (1. April 2013)

Moin Zusammen,

flotte Abfahrten gibt es ja ausreichend in Koblenz aber kennt Jemand auch technische Trails (S4 der Singletrail-Skala) im Raum Koblenz?

Würde mich über eine PM oder ein Angebot für eine gemeinsame Tour freuen.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## mas7erchief (1. April 2013)

Jops da gibts paar Sachen in der Region hier. Nicht übermäßig viel aber hier und da mal was....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (8. April 2013)

Reine S4 Trails sind leider die Ausnahmen. Meistens sind es S3 Trails mit vereinzelnd S4 Schlüsselstellen.

Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## xyzHero (9. April 2013)

Ich komme aus Koblenz.
Wie du schon sagst, gibt es nur einzelne Stellen mit S4. Aber auch davon kenne ich persönlich in der nähreren Umgebung nur wenig.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## sebot.rlp (13. April 2013)

Wir treffen uns bspw. jeden Mittwoch um 18 Uhr an der Herz Jesu Kirche neben dem Löhr-Center. Einfach mal vorbei kommen.


----------



## xyzHero (14. April 2013)

Kollediert zwar mit meiner Bike-Gruppe (Irgendwie startet jeder Mittwochs ), aber da wird sich sicherlich mal was einrichten lassen.
Evtl. nächste Woche.

Gruß xyzHero


----------

